# Is it possible?



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well seems I'm back with another question for you all. Is it possible by chance to take a walther ppk shoulder holster / rig and use it for my Sig P232? I just can't seem to find a shoulder rig that I like for the p232 so I figured I might be able to look out side the box so to speak.

Thanks!


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

if it fits


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just out of curiousrtiy, but what shoulder rigs have you looked at?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry it's taken me so long... work has been pretty drama filled lately. When doing search's for rigs on the computer it doesn't come up with anything leather expt for the one by galco EXECUTIVE SHOULDER HOLSTER. I just don't like how it attach's to my belt on the other arm. I like the Miami classic myself and if it would come like that I'd be in heaven.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

*Alessi Holsters*, and *FIST Holsters* have some pretty nice shoulder holsters and have the 232 listed as an option. They are pricey, but well worth it IMHO.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't go "cheap" on your carry leather or you'll regret it.

:smt1099


----------

